# Kompozer download error



## ginger101 (Oct 27, 2009)

I am having a Kompozer issue. I have downloaded the zip file but when I click on Kompozer.exe it lets me click on run but then it comes up with the following error

_This application has failed to start because js3250.dll was not found. Re-installing the application may fix this problem._

The file in question is definitely included. I have tried numerous times to re download this application. I have also restarted my computer but I still get the same error.

Can you help me??? Any suggestions???

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Have you extracted the zip file? Running from inside the zip usually will not work.


----------



## ginger101 (Oct 27, 2009)

It worked. Thank you so much erikswan.net I appreciate you getting back to me.

Cheers
Ginger101


----------

